# Cars of St. Lucia



## webninja (Oct 15, 2002)

Went to the islands for vacation, and there were lots of nissans all over, mostly low end models, but they were all from Japan. In St. Lucia they drive on the left side of the road so they import all they're cars from Japan. Lots of rice there, but the roads aren't built for anything over 50mph so I guess there isn't a real need for speed. Anyway check out some of the pics I took.


Cars in St. Lucia


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

*cool!*

very cool pics! i also saw the same thing on my cruise to the bahamas. i saw a bunch of nissan sunny's, bluebirds and pulsars... and also a sh*t =load of lancers.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

We have the same cars in Jamaica too....with the same road problems. But the sunny in the pic you showed look different from what I'm accustomed to in Ja....this one looks different from the ones in Ja...but still differnet from ours


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

hey nice pics....

But what car is this--looks kinda tough










Oh and that 13 looks almost identical to the US version....


----------



## webninja (Oct 15, 2002)

mp2050 - I think that's an MG ZR check out

http://gallery.mg-rover.org 

for more of em...


----------



## johnp69 (Feb 22, 2003)

what is the blue car looks like mitsu maybe......it is sweet


----------



## webninja (Oct 15, 2002)

Ya the blue one is a mitsubishi GP - I think it's a FTO GP. Must be a little older, because the ones on mitsubishi's jp site look a lot better.

http://www.mitsubishi-motors.co.jp/FTO/index2.html


----------

